# What can you tell me about UrS4?



## twentyfourvalves (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm looking to purchase a S4 but unfortunately I don't know a whole lot about them. So any information good/bad, things to watch out for etc... would be very helpful.
Thanks
~Austin


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: What can you tell me about UrS4? (twentyfourvalves)*

IM'd ya, check out this buyer's guide: 
http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...old=0


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: What can you tell me about UrS4? (twentyfourvalves)*

Being that your in CO one of the S-car capitals of the US I would look into talking to some locals. Try the audiworld s-car forums it's the most active forum on urS cars. HTH's Austin


----------

